# Mealworms!



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I finally got mealworms in the diet of my pac-man frog and my Leopard gecko! im siked because i can dust them and they'll still eat them.They used to hate them and refuse them when i dusted them, but then i firured out that because i feed my pac-man crickets in one of those plastic pen-pal tanks theat he'll now only eat mealies in there too. i hope i can teach it to eat goldfish. any suggestions with the goldfish?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> I finally got mealworms in the diet of my pac-man frog and my Leopard gecko! im siked because i can dust them and they'll still eat them.They used to hate them and refuse them when i dusted them, but then i firured out that because i feed my pac-man crickets in one of those plastic pen-pal tanks theat he'll now only eat mealies in there too. i hope i can teach it to eat goldfish. any suggestions with the goldfish?
> [snapback]871147[/snapback]​


Never heard of them eating goldfish but I'm sure they would. have you tried superworms? I breed my own: http://www.sloanmonster.com/forums/showthr...ight=superworms


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

you have never heard of pac mans eating gold fish well they can eat mice so y can't they eat gold fish well mi does and poos or nast gold sh*t but o well its really f*cking crasy ok cya at school brad


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> you have never heard of pac mans eating gold fish well they can eat mice so y can't they eat gold fish well mi does and poos or nast gold sh*t but o well its really f*cking crasy ok cya at school brad
> [snapback]872512[/snapback]​


you need to get a camera and post pics of this


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool good to hear you got them to accept meal worms. Have you considered breeding them? I heard it is relatively easy.


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Today im goin to get a frozen pinky...ill be postin either a vid or pics of the feeding soon!
and yeah they eat goldfish...ive never fed him one..but yesterday i tried refilling his water dish through the top of the cage..and the splashing of the water mustve looked like a fish cause he attacked the empty water while i was pouring it in!...then he sat looking in the water for a few hours waiting for the fish
i felt kinda sorry for him.....it was kindof a tease!..


----------

